# I've Mailed Your Calendar...



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2016)

Every week-end I'm going to package up the calendar orders and mail them. So after I receive the previous week's orders, I'll post a notice here in this thread letting you know what zip codes I'm mailing to this week. If you placed an order prior to the Friday before I post here and don't see your zip code, contact either me or Josh to make sure we have your order.

This week's orders for one calendar each are going to zip codes:

14904
01801
56560
93292-6818
32569
48080
75954
91342

I'm also sending 3 calendars to 30110 Morocco

If you don't see your zip on this list, and you placed your order prior to the Friday, 11/4, then please let me or Josh know.

Those of you who do see your zip, should received your calendars BEFORE next Friday. Let me know if you don't get it.

Yvonne


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2016)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, Yvonne.
Thank you, Josh. 
I doubt I'll get mine by Friday, shall i complain now ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2016)

oh, darn it. I meant to put a caveat about overseas and forgot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> oh, darn it. I meant to put a caveat about overseas and forgot.


Just kidding,
but it shouldn't be much longer, post here's pretty good.
Thanks for you help and efficiency, as per usual, Yvonne.


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Yvonne,

I've placed my order on October 26 but Josh failed to get back to me on how to pay for the shipping (to Turkey). I emailed him again yesterday but so far no response. Any chance you could follow up on that?

Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2016)

Kristoff said:


> Hi Yvonne,
> 
> I've placed my order on October 26 but Josh failed to get back to me on how to pay for the shipping (to Turkey). I emailed him again yesterday but so far no response. Any chance you could follow up on that?
> 
> Thank you!



I'll send him an email and let you know. If he drags his feet, I can ask at the post office tomorrow when I mail out this batch of calendars.


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 7, 2016)

Woohoo! I see my zip code!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2016)

Kristoff said:


> Hi Yvonne,
> 
> I've placed my order on October 26 but Josh failed to get back to me on how to pay for the shipping (to Turkey). I emailed him again yesterday but so far no response. Any chance you could follow up on that?
> 
> Thank you!



Josh told me he has responded to your request. Is it all good now?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Kristoff (Nov 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Josh told me he has responded to your request. Is it all good now?


Yes, all good! Thank you!!


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 9, 2016)

Yay! I received my calendar! I bet I'm the first! Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 9, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> Yay! I received my calendar! I bet I'm the first! Thank you Yvonne!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 9, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> Yay! I received my calendar! I bet I'm the first! Thank you Yvonne!


Jealous!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2016)

Mailed last week:
14904
01801
56560
93292-6818
32569
48080
75954
91342
30110


Going to mail tomorrow:
70433
27127
96816
76513
35330

If you placed your calendar order *prior* to 11/10 and don't see your zip code, please contact me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Mailed last week:
> 14904
> 01801
> 56560
> ...


Yep.
Mine isn't on your mailed last week list ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Mine isn't on your mailed last week list ?



Yours was mailed. I copy/pasted the list from my first post, and yours was not in line with the others. Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Yours was mailed. I copy/pasted the list from my first post, and yours was not in line with the others. Sorry.


Thanks. 
Just went into panic mode for a second.
I'm sorry, too.


----------



## MichiganFrog (Nov 11, 2016)

We got our calendar in the mail just the other day. Thank you, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 11, 2016)

MichiganFrog said:


> We got our calendar in the mail just the other day. Thank you, Yvonne!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2016)

Darn it! I wish I had known today is Veteran's Day (holiday). The P.O. is closed today. So I won't be mailing this week's batch of calendars until Monday (I need stamps).


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for all you do Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 11, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Darn it! I wish I had known today is Veteran's Day (holiday). The P.O. is closed today. So I won't be mailing this week's batch of calendars until Monday (I need stamps).


It says it's Veteran's Day on your Tortoise Forum Calendar.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It says it's Veteran's Day on your Tortoise Forum Calendar.



That would be a very big help, but I don't use that type of calendar. I have a little desk calendar that I keep near my phone, and that's the only calendar I use. I'm sure it must say "Veteran's Day" on it too, but if I forget to look at it and miss doctor's appointments, how can I be expected to look at it to notice holidays?


----------



## Daisy (Nov 12, 2016)

AWESOME! Can't wait to see it !!! Thanks so much Yvonne for such great service!!

Daisy
(Leslie's Tortoise)


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 12, 2016)

Calendar received. Woooohoooooo


----------



## sibi (Nov 12, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> Yay! I received my calendar! I bet I'm the first! Thank you Yvonne!


Nope. I was the first


----------



## sibi (Nov 12, 2016)

sibi said:


> Nope. I was the first


Thank you Josh and Yvonne.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 13, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Mailed last week:
> 14904
> 01801
> 56560
> ...


WHOOP!!!! I see my number!!!


----------



## MParsons327 (Nov 14, 2016)

So excited to be getting mine soon!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 14, 2016)

I know I will be waiting a little bit because I just ordered mine


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2016)

AZtortMom said:


> I know I will be waiting a little bit because I just ordered mine



Josh sends me the list of names towards the end of the week, then I print up the addresses and take the envelopes to the P.O. So it may be a week from Friday before you get your order.


----------



## MParsons327 (Nov 14, 2016)

Got mine yesterday! Love it!


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 15, 2016)

Sorry if the answer is obvious to everyone but me, but where is the ordering info for the calendar? It's not too late is it?

I have been too busy arguing on facebook the last several weeks and haven't been around here much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 15, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> Sorry if the answer is obvious to everyone but me, but where is the ordering info for the calendar? It's not too late is it?
> 
> I have been too busy arguing on facebook the last several weeks and haven't been around here much.


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 19, 2016)

I got my calendar today!!!! THANKS Yvonne and Josh!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 19, 2016)

Moozillion said:


> I got my calendar today!!!! THANKS Yvonne and Josh!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 19, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi, Adam!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2016)

There was only one calendar sold this week and it was mailed yesterday to zip 85204.


----------



## Daisy (Nov 20, 2016)

Got my calendar yesterday! Aaawwweeesssooommmeee!!!! Thanks for all of your hard work!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2016)

It looks like I forgot to update last week's mailing. This past Monday I mailed to these zip codes:

70433
27127
96816
76513
35330


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 20, 2016)

Every time I see the title of this thread I read it as, "I've Married Your Calendar".
Which is nice, but probably illegal .


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2016)

No more marriages for me. I'm completely happy living by my selfish self.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 20, 2016)

I rather like being married.
But it hasn't stopped me being selfish.............


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 20, 2016)

Finally quit procrastinating. Just ordered mine.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 21, 2016)

I got mine today...yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 21, 2016)

AZtortMom said:


> I got mine today...yes!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 21, 2016)

Tidgy looks great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 21, 2016)

AZtortMom said:


> Tidgy looks great!


Oh, thanks! 
She thinks so, too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2016)

There were no calendar sales this week. I've still got 12 of them here, sitting in envelopes, ready to go. Don't miss out. These are nice calendars and the pictures turned out great.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 25, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> There were no calendar sales this week. I've still got 12 of them here, sitting in envelopes, ready to go. Don't miss out. These are nice calendars and the pictures turned out great.


how do you pay for one?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> how do you pay for one?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 25, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


THANK YOU! I'm gonna try to order one today


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 26, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> There were no calendar sales this week. I've still got 12 of them here, sitting in envelopes, ready to go. Don't miss out. These are nice calendars and the pictures turned out great.


Did you receive my order? Ordered on the 20th.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> Did you receive my order? Ordered on the 20th.



See? This is why I try to keep this thread updated. No, I didn't receive your information. I'll check with Josh to see if he has your order and just neglected to give me the update. Stay tuned.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2016)

Hah! Just heard from Josh. I now have an order for zip 48602, which is in the envelope and waiting for me to make a trip to the mail box or post office!


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 27, 2016)

did you receive mine? I ordered yesterday


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2016)

The orders go to Josh and I wait until the end of the week to get the orders for that week. I'll let you know Friday if Josh gave me your name.


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 29, 2016)

I've just received my calendar! Yay!!! It looks amazing. Thank you for posting it, Yvonne, and thank you everyone for amazing submissions!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 29, 2016)

Kristoff said:


> I've just received my calendar! Yay!!! It looks amazing. Thank you for posting it, Yvonne, and thank you everyone for amazing submissions!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 29, 2016)

No sign of mine, yet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No sign of mine, yet.



Oh man...it's been two weeks. Seems like you have have received them by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 29, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...it's been two weeks. Seems like you have have received them by now.


Three weeks, i think. 
It sometimes takes a bit longer. 
I'll give it another week and a half, but it's usually pretty good here.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to mention that we ordered it from the website while I wasn't signed in.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that we ordered it from the website while I wasn't signed in.



Yours is sitting by my purse waiting for me to go into town to mail it. It will probably go out Friday.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 30, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Yours is sitting by my purse waiting for me to go into town to mail it. It will probably go out Friday.


YEAH!!! thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2016)

I mailed three calendars this a.m.:

55044
78660
48602


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 1, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I mailed three calendars this a.m.:
> 
> 55044
> 78660
> 48602


YEAH! thank you


----------



## dmmj (Dec 2, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> No more marriages for me. I'm completely happy living by my selfish self.


well there goes my plans


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 2, 2016)

dmmj said:


> well there goes my plans


Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 6, 2016)

My calendars arrived today! 
Most impressive items.
Please buy one if you haven't done so already.
They are superb.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My calendars arrived today!
> Most impressive items.
> Please buy one if you haven't done so already.
> They are superb.















(And last but not least, me doing the Happy Dance!!):






I was really starting to worry.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 6, 2016)

All's well than ends well!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2016)

If you ordered your calendars this past week, and your zip codes are:

27858
68064

Then your calendars are at this moment wending their way to your post office!!


----------



## Steve_carter (Dec 6, 2016)

I must of missed this calendar thread.  always next year...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes. Start watching for our contest in late August, early September. We have a contest of our tortoise pictures. Twelve winners are chosen and we put those winning pictures in the calendar, which we then sell as a fund raiser.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 6, 2016)

Steve_carter said:


> I must of missed this calendar thread.  always next year...


Calendars are still for sale for 2017.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh yes. . . by all means, Adam. How could I have missed this chance:

Please see:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/

to order a calendar! I only have 8 copies left to sell.


----------



## Steve_carter (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the link. This is great. I'll get an order in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh yes. . . by all means, Adam. How could I have missed this chance:
> 
> Please see:
> 
> ...


I will be asking for a cut for any calendars I help sell of course.
But honestly, Forummates, these are super items and make great gifts and talking points. 
Get yours before they're gone.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 9, 2016)

I got my calendar. I forgot to mention


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 9, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> I got my calendar. I forgot to mention


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 10, 2016)

68064?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2016)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> 68064?



Take a look at post #75 this thread.


----------



## saginawhxc (Dec 10, 2016)

Got ours in the mail today! Took a picture of one of the twins checking it out but I can't post pictures to this thread... 

I'll post a link instead.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/142264/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 11, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> Got ours in the mail today! Took a picture of one of the twins checking it out but I can't post pictures to this thread...
> 
> I'll post a link instead.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/142264/


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How super!


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you very much Yvonne I love your Aldabra pic in the calendar. How old is your tort?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2016)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> Thank you very much Yvonne I love your Aldabra pic in the calendar. How old is your tort?


 
He hatched in 2000, and is more than 200lbs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 11, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> He hatched in 2000, and is more than 200lbs.


Exactly the same as Tidgy! 
Except she didn't hatch in 2000.
And will never weigh 200lbs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Exactly the same as Tidgy!
> Except she didn't hatch in 2000.
> And will never weigh 200lbs.



. . . otherwise, just exactly!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2016)

I received two more orders from Josh and I have calendars in envelopes and addressed to zips

19460
90815

I've run out of tortoise food, so will be going to the store tomorrow instead of Friday, so I'll drop your calendars off at the post office tomorrow. You should be getting them Fri or Sat


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2016)

I went to the post office today and mailed calendars to

19460
90815


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2016)

Josh sent me another calendar order. This one's going to Alaska.

Don't miss out, folks. If you wanted a tortoise calendar, now's your chance. They're only $15.99 plus postage, and I only have 4 left to sell. Last chance!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2016)

Today I mailed a calendar to zip 75098-7541.

Only three left now. Hurry and order!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Jan 1, 2017)

ITS TIME TO USE THE CALENDARS!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm saving one last calendar for one of the winners who is having trouble with the PayPal site, and tomorrow I'll be mailing to these zip codes:

62526
80304

So the calendars are all sold now. I want to thank you for supporting this endeavor, both by your purchases, and by all the beautiful pictures you submitted for the contest.



​


----------



## sue white (Jan 13, 2017)

Got mine the other day and love it. Thanks everyone who made this happen.


----------



## Tim McIlroy (Jan 14, 2017)

Will there be a calendar contest for next year?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 14, 2017)

Tim McIlroy said:


> Will there be a calendar contest for next year?


I hope so, they do them every year and I am looking forward to entering my Tidgy again.
I think it starts September/ October.


----------



## Tim McIlroy (Jan 14, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so, they do them every year and I am looking forward to entering my Tidgy again.
> I think it starts September/ October.


Hopefully I will have my own little tortoise to enter by the end of the year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 14, 2017)

Tim McIlroy said:


> Hopefully I will have my own little tortoise to enter by the end of the year!


I hope so, too.


----------



## sue white (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm warming up my picture taking finger now so I'll be ready


----------

